# Lobster Roaches



## dino (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello,

Anyone know where I can buy small lobster roaches?


----------



## Leah (Jun 29, 2005)

From anyone selling lobster roaches. Little ones are just young ones, and most sellers would be more than happy to sell you only small nymphs. Myself included - LOL


----------



## dino (Jun 29, 2005)

Your website says you don't have any feeder insects at the moment :?


----------



## Leah (Jun 29, 2005)

I probably know whats available before my website, dont you think? LOL

Send me an email with what you are looking for, I am sure we can help you out.


----------



## dino (Jun 29, 2005)

Well your website said you have no feeder insects available. I am interested in Lobster Roaches.


----------



## specy (Jul 17, 2005)

Will lobster roaches survive and breed if they escape? I am thinking of getting lobster roaches but am a bit worry about them escaping and becoming pest. Thanks.


----------



## Macano (Jul 18, 2005)

I just ordered 50 lobster roaches today. Should be real interesting to see how things go  I've actually never kept my own feeders, I've always just used wild caught or bought crickets from the store. I also worry about escape since they can climb. I read they breed like mad too.


----------



## Leah (Jul 18, 2005)

> Will lobster roaches survive and breed if they escape? I am thinking of getting lobster roaches but am a bit worry about them escaping and becoming pest. Thanks.


Survive - Yes

Reproduce - Not in most situations. Tropical roaches need pretty warm and humid environments to reproduce, and most homes are not in the 80's or very humid. Cultured tropical species are generally not considered to be "invasive" like German roaches are.


----------



## Macano (Jul 18, 2005)

Ah, good to know Leah. We keep our place a steady 68F, so sounds like any escapees won't get out of control.


----------

